# 13 Masonic Secrets



## 001 (Aug 6, 2009)

*13 Masonic Secrets*

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D




http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

10:00



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 1/13 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 1/13 

13 Masonic Secrets is the highly anticipated new film exposing 13 Masonic Secrets,... 

8 months ago 51,693 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic Secrets 1/13*
10:00
Education
21 November 2008
muslimsunitedtv2
13 Masonic Secrets is the highly anticipated new film exposing 13 Masonic Secrets,...
51,693views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

10:00



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 2/13 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 2/13 

Episode two deals with the temple of Isis, her relationship with the statue of lib... 

8 months ago 40,275 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic Secrets 2/13*
10:00
Education
21 November 2008
muslimsunitedtv2
Episode two deals with the temple of Isis, her relationship with the statue of lib...
40,275views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

9:58



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 3/13 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 3/13 

This episode deals entirely with the pillars of Jachin and Boaz, their significanc... 

8 months ago 22,814 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic Secrets 3/13*
9:58
Education
21 November 2008
muslimsunitedtv2
This episode deals entirely with the pillars of Jachin and Boaz, their significanc...
22,814views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

10:00



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 4/13 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 4/13 

This episode deals with the Passing of the Veil of Isis, Einstein's famous theory ... 

8 months ago 35,767 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic Secrets 4/13*
10:00
Education
24 November 2008
muslimsunitedtv2
This episode deals with the Passing of the Veil of Isis, Einstein's famous theory ...
35,767views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

10:00



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 5/13 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 5/13 

This episode deals with the hidden meaning behind the symbolic Checkered Floors us... 

8 months ago 38,237 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic Secrets 5/13*
10:00
Education
26 November 2008
muslimsunitedtv2
This episode deals with the hidden meaning behind the symbolic Checkered Floors us...
38,237views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

10:01



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 6/13 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 6/13 

This episode deals with Anti-Matter, CERN and the world of Jinns. 

8 months ago 23,023 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic Secrets 6/13*
10:01
Education
02 December 2008
muslimsunitedtv2
This episode deals with Anti-Matter, CERN and the world of Jinns.
23,023views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

10:01



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 7/13 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 7/13 

This episode deals with the most perfect shape, the essence of God according to Fr... 

8 months ago 23,158 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic Secrets 7/13*
10:01
Education
06 December 2008
muslimsunitedtv2
This episode deals with the most perfect shape, the essence of God according to Fr...
23,158views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

9:57



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 8/13 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 8/13 

This episode deals with the Merkaba, the light vehicle which takes ones consciousn... 

7 months ago 35,444 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic Secrets 8/13*
9:57
Education
21 December 2008
muslimsunitedtv2
This episode deals with the Merkaba, the light vehicle which takes ones consciousn...
35,444views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

10:00



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 9/13 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 9/13 

This episode deals with the blue Jinn, their nature and relationship to Masons. 

4 months ago 18,885 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic Secrets 9/13*
10:00
Education
10 March 2009
muslimsunitedtv2
This episode deals with the blue Jinn, their nature and relationship to Masons.
18,885views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

10:00



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 10/13 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 10/13 

This episode deals with the Stonecutters, Ley Lines and Buildings designed on spec... 

4 months ago 18,259 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic Secrets 10/13*
10:00
Education
11 March 2009
muslimsunitedtv2
This episode deals with the Stonecutters, Ley Lines and Buildings designed on spec...
18,259views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

10:00



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic secrets 11/13 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic secrets 11/13 

This episode deals mainly with the idea that the intersection of light and darknes... 

3 months ago 16,314 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic secrets 11/13*
10:00
Education
11 April 2009
muslimsunitedtv2
This episode deals mainly with the idea that the intersection of light and darknes...
16,314views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

10:01



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 12/13 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 12/13 

This episode deals with the Ritual Sacrifice, how it ties in with the empowerment ... 

2 months ago 9,724 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic Secrets 12/13*
10:01
Education
30 May 2009
muslimsunitedtv2
This episode deals with the Ritual Sacrifice, how it ties in with the empowerment ...
9,724views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

9:37



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 13/13 part A ... 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 13/13 part A (Sirius on Earth) 

13 Masonic Secrets episode 13 is the grand finale of the series and ends with Abdu... 

2 months ago 7,889 views muslimsunitedtv2 


*13 Masonic Secrets 13/13 part A (Sirius on Earth)*
9:37
Education
31 May 2009
muslimsunitedtv2
13 Masonic Secrets episode 13 is the grand finale of the series and ends with Abdu...
7,889views





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B1595FC5010DD96D#Added

10:16



[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 13/13 part B 
[TRANSLATED] 13 Masonic Secrets 13/13 part B 

13 Masonic Secrets episode 13 is the grand finale of the series and ends with Abdu... 

2 months ago 5,860 views muslimsunitedtv2


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 6, 2009)

You do realize that Abdullah Hashem, Noreagaaa, Achernahr and the rest of the WUP are muslims right???

If you're interested, I've uploaded torrents of Abdullah's series "The Antichrist Dajjal will be a Reptilian Shapeshifter" series. Unlike youtube, ALL 483 parts (plus several bonus clips" are there, and in DVD quality. Abdullah made a limited edition DVD release of the series, and i'm one of the lucky owners.

Checkout my torrents:

www.mininova.org/user/idol-destroyer


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 6, 2009)

why would you out a secret society on a weed site?


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 6, 2009)

because pot-smokers are *supposedly* more open-minded than the average person. 

But then one can ask why a weed growing site would have a religion/spirituality forum?


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 6, 2009)

yea...............................


----------



## 001 (Aug 7, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> You do realize that Abdullah Hashem, Noreagaaa, Achernahr and the rest of the WUP are muslims right???
> 
> If you're interested, I've uploaded torrents of Abdullah's series "The Antichrist Dajjal will be a Reptilian Shapeshifter" series. Unlike youtube, ALL 483 parts (plus several bonus clips" are there, and in DVD quality. Abdullah made a limited edition DVD release of the series, and i'm one of the lucky owners.
> 
> ...



thanks brother  ,,, yeh I have seen that series too and the arrivals, might have to download it too, he has some very good videos...


----------



## tnrtinr (Aug 7, 2009)

I want to be a Mason.


----------



## violator kush (Aug 10, 2009)

look if u want to do anything important or skirt the law, to join all u need to be is free, white(there is a section for black masons, but mostly a white deal) and 21, and all u need to do is ask a mason


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 10, 2009)

masons are gay
i read that 2 become one[dont know if this is true]
you have 2 beat off in front of your dad lol!
george bush is a mason


----------



## StreetRider (Aug 10, 2009)

Alot of Free Masons are black. A very large number. That is a bad stereo type. 

Could be worest... They could be wating for Zartan or whoever Tom C. is waiting for.


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 10, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> masons are gay
> i read that 2 become one[dont know if this is true]
> you have 2 beat off in front of your dad lol!
> george bush is a mason


LMAO


----------



## Imlovinit (Aug 10, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> masons are gay
> i read that 2 become one[dont know if this is true]
> you have 2 beat off in front of your dad lol!
> george bush is a mason


lol.....that's the charm of a gay society. Lots of beatings.


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 10, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> masons are gay
> i read that 2 become one[dont know if this is true]
> you have 2 beat off in front of your dad lol!
> george bush is a mason



That sounds like more like the initiation ceremony to the Skull & Bones secret society, which several generations of the Bush family (as well as John Kerry and many other politicians) are members of.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 10, 2009)

i think thats wat i meant


----------



## 001 (Aug 12, 2009)

the freemasons hate black people and dont accept them BUT

they set up a black side to freemasons called

*the Boule*



*Steve Cokely exposes the Boule Part 1*

​


----------



## tnrtinr (Aug 13, 2009)

violator kush said:


> look if u want to do anything important or skirt the law, to join all u need to be is free, white(there is a section for black masons, but mostly a white deal) and 21, and all u need to do is ask a mason


Are you a Mason? I don't know any.


----------



## tnrtinr (Aug 13, 2009)

001 said:


> the freemasons hate black people and dont accept them BUT
> 
> they set up a black side to freemasons called
> 
> ...


Are you not the guy who posted the video about Jay-Z and Nas being Masons?


----------



## 001 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Jay-z 's freemason and magic connections*

**

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwD1GRwTTh8&feature=channel_page


----------



## tnrtinr (Aug 13, 2009)

001 said:


> *Jay-z 's freemason and magic connections*
> 
> **
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwD1GRwTTh8&feature=channel_page


He is black and you said that Masons hate black people. Right?


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

jay z has opposite vitiligo
like mj
sept he turn black and hood


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 14, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> Are you a Mason? I don't know any.


 Where do you live? I'm not but I know many. Most everything around here is built by the masons. The shriners have done alot great things for the people round here. There is a masonic museum not far from here.


----------



## iamscanner (Aug 14, 2009)

There is a Masonic lodge right in my town.........shit is all over Western, NY.........as for SkuLL & Bones, they were/are a bunch preppies wanting to belong to something and to look tough around each other.


----------

